# PM1236 spider



## Livnpaintball (Sep 30, 2017)

i know I saw what the threads were on the outboard spindle somewhere but can not find them. I want to make a spider and need that data please, thank you all!


----------



## Stonebriar (Sep 30, 2017)

1 5/8"-16 UN thread

Darkzero made a spider in this thread.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-pm1236.11475/

"As Gary mentioned in his thread, the spindle thread is 1 5/8-16 which is what I came up with too when measuring. On my spider the outside diameter matches the spindle, thread depth is .75", OAL is 2.25", & the bore is 1.30". I used M8x20 set screws cause I had extras laying around, plus I prefer to keep all fastners for the lathe & mill metric so I don't need to keep an extra set of tools nearby."


----------



## Livnpaintball (Sep 30, 2017)

Stonebriar said:


> 1 5/8"-16 UN thread
> 
> Darkzero made a spider in this thread.
> 
> ...



Thank YOU!!


----------

